# Mini-T Racing @ Racing City Hobbies in Glens falls.



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

*Mini-T Racing @ Racing City Hobbies in Glens falls NY.*

Racing City hobbies now offers a very competitive Mini-T Class to run with the rest of the regular oval events on Saturday nights ( Pan Car 1/10 scale 4-cell stock, mod and 19 turn, and gear box trucks). Racing City Hobbies is located in Glens Falls NY The track is a 115ft. runline carpet oval. For now it is kind of a "Run whatcha brung class." Last week we had 11 minis show up. 6 of them were open mod type minis with hanusly fast motor battery set ups. The B-Main which included 5 trucks had nearly stock vehicles with younger beginners in it. Fastest lap of the nite was set by me with a 4.86 lap time which is really moving I also took the A Main win. Come on down for a fun night of racing. We have this coming week off but regular racing will resume the following week. Racing starts at 6 but open practice is all day long and the doors open at 10am.They have a fully stocked Hobby Shop track site with plenty of Mini Parts both stock and hop-ups. For further info check out the site www.racingcity.com or give them a call @ (518) 792-7272


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

Bump, Racing resumes this weekend doors open at 10a.m. and racing starts at 6pm. Anyone is welcome to come on in and watch the action.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

When I first started reading what you had written I was thinking, Oh, they had 11 Tamiya Minis or XRay Minis. Different context I guess. It was not long when I you switched to calling them Trucks you meant MiniTs all along... I guess the run what ya brung opened my mind for other possibilities... All talk about Losi MiniTs.

Have Fun Racing!

RAFster


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

sorry for any confussion i am talking about the Team Losi Mini-T trucks. :thumbsup:


----------

